
PCIe Backplanes - peter_d_sherman
https://www.trentonsystems.com/products/pcie-backplanes
======
peter_d_sherman
Idea here is that something like this (a PCIe backplane board, NOT a full-
blown motherboard with support chips) plus the right PCIe card, i.e.:

[https://www.anandtech.com/show/14953/the-pc-on-a-gpu-
intels-...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/14953/the-pc-on-a-gpu-intels-new-
element-brings-project-christine-to-life)

 _Should_ (if configured correctly) give you a working PC that is _much more
modular_ (components can be plugged into and out of the backplane) than a
standard PC, (where such things as CPU, Memory, Ports, and support chips --
are more connected/integrated with the motherboard and its support
circuitry)...

Anyway, that's the vision for the future... actual implementation at this
point in time may still be less than perfect...

